# Royal Canin Vs James Wellbeloved



## DannyBoy (Apr 20, 2009)

When we first went to Pets At Home to buy food for our Sheltie puppy we were advised (buy a guy who seemed really knowledgeable) that the best food by far was Hills Science Plan. By a rather strange coincidence this is also the most expensive brand that Pets At Home sell so we were skeptical.

He said that Hills was the best and that as you go down the line from Hills to Purina, Royal Canin and JWB that these are the only ones worth buying and that anything further down than that (Pedigree, Wagg, Bakers etc.) is rubbish.

I accept the point about the cheaper brands but of the more expensive (and obviously better ones) which do people think is the best? Our Ellie gets either Royal Canin or JWB depending on which we can source cheaper at the time, although she has had one bag of Wainrights that we got free when she won an amateur show 

So which do people recommend and what in particular do people think of Wainrights?


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

Mine all have royal caninn - but thats due to allergies - it does have a high protein content thou so might not be suitable for highly active dogs like collies etc 

mine (apart from one) also have some of [email protected] own brand mixed in as they quite like the variety and larger chunks


----------



## oldDoubletrouble (Sep 21, 2009)

I would still look at either Arden Grange or Burns! these are as good as any and better then most. The best from the list you mention I believe is the Royal Canine! but never used it myself so should not really be passing comment on that.
DT


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

If Ellie is doing well on the foods that you already feed her then I would stick with it.


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

:blushing:i think the best food is the one that suits your pet,
and works best for them,
i used arden grange chicken a rice and found my dog was allergic to it.
because he is a lab and the police dog and blind dogs use it im now leaning towards royal canin.
but who knows????
the best food may not be the dearest,:blushing:
but i think ingredients are important ie lack of colorings and rubbish.
and also im against animal testing so would stear clear of unethical companies.:cursing:
but somtimes it isnt possible
i think it is worth look who owns the brand becasue at the end of the day we are talking BRAND NAMES.:blushing:
i liked arden grange because they are against animal testing
have a look at royal canin and jwb and see who they are owned by
ie is it pedegree??because i have studied this i will give you some figures
MASTERFOODS owns ceasar, chappie, pal, pedigree, jwb, royal cannin
43%of the market for petfood.i have not included them all.
purina owns bakers bonio spillars winalot mighty dog pro plan 
25% of the market
it is intresting when you start to look into animal food its a huge money machine...
love noogsyxx
im a annorak
this information is on a website called pet food choicex


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Personaly I use Arden Grange, but I believe that Wainwrights is quite good. I know someone with show dogs that are on this.


----------



## KenDoddsDadsDog (Aug 26, 2009)

One other way to find out which is best is with a Googlefight! 

Royal Canin vs James Wellbeloved
:001_tongue:


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Id avoid Hills like the plague.

royal cannin, JWB, wainrights are all reasonable foods either on of them would do them well


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

KenDoddsDadsDog said:


> One other way to find out which is best is with a Googlefight!
> 
> Royal Canin vs James Wellbeloved
> :001_tongue:


wow!! this thing is sooo coooool!
nothing useful but supercool nonetheless!!!


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

james1 said:


> Id avoid Hills like the plague.


Out of curiosity/ignorance, why? I keep hearing negative about it but it seems pretty popular and i've been under the impression that it's one of the better foods out there


----------



## TORY (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi...

I use Royal Cannin....For my dogs small to Large....and the kitten...

Guide puppy on it too...

I use the ones for the breed...but if the guide pup is of mix breed we use

just normal Royal Cannin...


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

We have used Royal Canin for our lab and he's done really well on it.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Thorne said:


> Out of curiosity/ignorance, why? I keep hearing negative about it but it seems pretty popular and i've been under the impression that it's one of the better foods out there


You could pick any thread on food and science plan will be in there - lots of people have looked into it and whilst dogs will eat it, what it contains doesnt give them what they need, its just a really publicised and expensive rubbish food. Get another one like the ones you listed  Personally ive used JWB on my senior - which was great and Burns on my pup which was excellent. They are both now on Orijen however. My senior was given science plan by the vets nutritionist and within weeks his health had declined, turned a glossy coat to dust in your hands, white eyes turned grey, no energy - only inclined to toilet then return to his crate... it made a sick dog 10x worse, needless to say a nutritionist that insisted on it got told where to go, she could not recommend 1 other brand of kibble - so much for a nutritionst knowledge. Just dont buy it and youll do fine, theres little beneficial nutrition in it


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

james1 said:


> You could pick any thread on food and science plan will be in there - lots of people have looked into it and whilst dogs will eat it, what it contains doesnt give them what they need, its just a really publicised and expensive rubbish food. Get another one like the ones you listed  Personally ive used JWB on my senior - which was great and Burns on my pup which was excellent. They are both now on Orijen however. My senior was given science plan by the vets nutritionist and within weeks his health had declined, turned a glossy coat to dust in your hands, white eyes turned grey, no energy - only inclined to toilet then return to his crate... it made a sick dog 10x worse, needless to say a nutritionist that insisted on it got told where to go, she could not recommend 1 other brand of kibble - so much for a nutritionst knowledge. Just dont buy it and youll do fine, theres little beneficial nutrition in it


I can assure you that i have no intention of spending so much on something of such dubious quality!
My boy is looking great on Skinners atm 

Sorry to hear about your old man on the stuff, poor boy


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

There is no two ways about it as far as I am concerned; just by looking at the list of ingredients, Royal Canin and JWB are just not in the same category!
I would give my dogs JWB any day (preferably the cereals-free version) but rather stay clear of Royal Canin!
I prefer Orijen though lol


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Sorry to keep posting this but...
If you don't want to support multinationals who test on animals, I'm afraid neither of these are an option as they both belong to Pedigree, Masterfoods (Mars Inc)....



> Brands to Boycott...
> 
> ...the main culprits for cruel and unethical animal testing are the major international 'pet' food businesses.
> 
> ...


Uncaged Campaigns: Pet food and animal testing

I was very disappointed when I found this as it's ruled out quite a lot of my old favourites!


----------

